# Euro hindges



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Has anyonelse had the experience of going to HomeDepo for some Euro hindges and finding all of the packages torn open and screws missing!I have had to go to 5 Depos and Lowes to find enough intact.I think it's because the screws are weak and get striped by a power drill.Anyone know what i'm talking about?


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

I haven't done that, but I have bought the screws they sell for hanging hinges. Total junk. Do yourself a favor and order your screws from McFeely's or someplace like that.
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/0605-FPU/Zinc-Plated-Undercut-Head-Screws


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The big box stores are not the best sources for quality hinges and they are usually more expensive than other sources. I buy hinges without screws in bulk. You can order like a dozen or more and possibly get a price break. Then order the screws separate from a hardware distributor, by the hundred or more, they're cheap that way. A good #6 x 5/8" coarse thread, flat head, phillips, plated screw works real good.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*A great source for H..I..N..G..E..S*

is www.ahturf.com I buy all my overlay hinges there. Standard price for ½" overlay is $.97 each. The screws are sold in bulk at the bottom of the page. Would love to supply you a link other than the web address but I do not possess.....or desire.....those skills.

Ed


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

I buy my hinges from HDL. They send you a bag of screws with the hinges. They're just not undercut, which I prefer.


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

edp said:


> is www.ahturf.com I buy all my overlay hinges there. Standard price for ½" overlay is $.97 each.
> Ed


You can even buy a dead bug from these guys.

See the closeout specials, near the bottom of th page


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh NO poor Heathcliff, t'was a good friend :{:{:{:{


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

JON BELL said:


> Has anyonelse had the experience of going to HomeDepo for some Euro hindges and finding all of the packages torn open and screws missing!I have had to go to 5 Depos and Lowes to find enough intact.I think it's because the screws are weak and get striped by a power drill.Anyone know what i'm talking about?


In the long run it ends up cheaper NOT going to them for that reason,besides a few others.


----------

